# Pricing info for Neiman Marcus Limited Edition 645Ci



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

> The MY2004 6 Series retail launch (including the MY2004 645Ci Neiman Marcus Limited Edition) will be on March 27th, 2004. This limited edition model [Neiman Marcus Edition] will carry an equipped MSRP (including destination) of $75,170.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Anybody want to buy a gently used 31-year-old kidney?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> Anybody want to buy a gently used 31-year-old kidney?


 Not for that much.


----------

